# rock sling weapon how-to



## libro (Aug 12, 2014)

I thought id share this, its an easily made, accurate and lethal weapon for hunting or long distance vandalism lol. 
http://slinging.org/index.php?page=how-to-build-and-use-a-traditional-apache-sling---l-w-forsyth
With practice you can get golf balls to be lethal and accurate. You can even rifle spin things with practice. Its easy to improvise and has been around since the beginning of time. Its a serious ranged weapon, so be careful.


----------



## buffalobill (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah I love to sling its a serious long term hobby for me my favorite ammo is black walnuts because they splat and make a nice black stain on walls don't try them on windows eggs are fun for that I have been slinging for a bit now and your lethality statement is pretty dead on with a lot of practice I can hit a tree stump from 20-35 yards away bout every 1/3 times you would be very impressed on the distance you can get with those things heck i almost killed a freind of mine while slinging on top of a hill I was launching them quite the distance I would like to say about 100 yards and I did not see my friend walking her dog over the hill and then I release the rain of terror haha when she pops into sight I saw a stone land less that 10 feet away she said she heard them cracking branches in the tree line and thumping all around her haha they make a hell of a riot weapon too. I personally like a leather pouch I'm glad to know they'res some more slingers out their. Because slingers who stick together is a force to be reckoned with ::eyepatch::::bag::


----------



## libro (Aug 12, 2014)

buffalobill said:


> Yeah I love to sling its a serious long term hobby for me my favorite ammo is black walnuts because they splat and make a nice black stain on walls don't try them on windows eggs are fun for that I have been slinging for a bit now and your lethality statement is pretty dead on with a lot of practice I can hit a tree stump from 20-35 yards away bout every 1/3 times you would be very impressed on the distance you can get with those things heck i almost killed a freind of mine while slinging on top of a hill I was launching them quite the distance I would like to say about 100 yards and I did not see my friend walking her dog over the hill and then I release the rain of terror haha when she pops into sight I saw a stone land less that 10 feet away she said she heard them cracking branches in the tree line and thumping all around her haha they make a hell of a riot weapon too. I personally like a leather pouch I'm glad to know they'res some more slingers out their. Because slingers who stick together is a force to be reckoned with ::eyepatch::::bag::


True! In was thinking of casting concrete egg molds, but that might be too much haha


----------



## buffalobill (Aug 12, 2014)

It would really help your accuracy but I just go around stealing peoples smooth rocks from their gardens I had a friend who lived close to Sacramento and it seems in the pictures there are a lot of those light, red lava rocks in to replace the river stones over in the west I wanted to do it to but it too but seems like a lot of work and I'm not sure if its totally worth it yet let me know if you do it


----------

